# I'm feeling good!



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm really chuffed I've gained 3lb in the last 2 weeks! my diet has been quality! I've had a few cheat meals like 2 McDonalds Hamburgers once but I'm really chuffed as my strength has been climbing aswell! I'm going to start taking some creatine tommorow to aid my training and diet but I'm really loving training now! I trained shoulders first thing this morning and usually they're really week on dumbell shoulder press and I can only press 25kg for 6 reps but I was easily doing 32.5kg dumbells! i think my mind set is right now and so is the rest.. I'm drinking egg whites like they're water!

Here's a couple of my lat poses which I've been practising.. I've been practising poses frequently so I can nail them when I come to compete! Cheers for all the help lads, I'll send you some photos when I win my first comp 

I'm swapping lat pull downs for wide grip chins so hopefully my lats will respond better as I don't usuallly do wide grips! My waist is still 28inch, I buy all my jeans from river island, 30 waist/32 leg and I have to wear a belt lol! But I'm either a large or tight medium in shirts, not that I'm complaining! Like I've said before, cheers for all your help lads because I'm really noticing changes since I've found these forums! QUALITY STUFF! I'm off to eat some tuna


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin good, keep it up dude! shame bout the hair tho, u big ****!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hahah! my boyfriend I mean girlfriend loves my hair! :S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Lookin good, keep it up dude! shame bout the hair tho, u big ****!


least it aint ginger lmao!!!:tongue10:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

haha! I'm actually laughing my head off!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking good mate..keep it up!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fair Play mate - Good Taper you got there.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good going bro!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ya, you look good.

Very lean, nice taper too.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin good there mate..keep up the good work!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the hair!

EXCELLENT! Good gains no gear. You can grow like that for years at your age with a good diet and training hard.

Big cyber HUG

x

x

x

T


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

i'd love to be that lean  lol

you can spread your lats out a lot more than that too - the mind-muscle connection to the lats is hard... a lot of people think they have when they really don't...

try in a mirror with a front lat pose and really try to spread them out wide - next time your training back do a couple of lightish set on the lat pulldown really trying to use just your lats and nothing else...

once you've got it bang on it looks pretty impressive - the front and rear lat spreads are my favourite poses by far - looks like wings coming out from no-where.. you can be fat and still look like you have a v-taper  lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I really struggle poppin my lats out, my uncle used to be a bodybuilder and he lost his patience tryin to show me how lol!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> I really struggle poppin my lats out, my uncle used to be a bodybuilder and he lost his patience tryin to show me how lol!


you'll get it


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Gonna train back and biceps tonite at my work but they don't have an olympic bar so god knows how I'm gonna do deadlifts.. Saying that my traps ache today so Might just do rows, chins and emmm dunno! lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Whats are your legs like mate?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

getting there now bud, the calevs are just starting stick out more and more and thicken up but need alot of work and thats what I'm doin lol! Any good mass routines for legs?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

aslong as ur doin legs mate thats good...

squats walking luncges and straight leg deads are my 3 fave mass builders by far

20 rep squats are good to throw in now and again imo


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> aslong as ur doin legs mate thats good...
> 
> squats walking luncges and straight leg deads are my 3 fave mass builders by far
> 
> 20 rep squats are good to throw in now and again imo


man, that means i would have to drop it 20KG:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Legs can take a pounding due to you being on them all day.

I have heard 20 rep squats are good, I just could not bring myself to doing that many torturing reps, I would be crying for my Mommy


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh I always do 1 set of high reps, usually my first, then I go heavy! well 120kg heavy lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAH Hack! it does kill doing high reps on squats and it wears you out loads! I'm gasping for breathe after high rep squats like I've just run a marathon!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi buddy you look better all the time mate nice work keep it up


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Well done mate - as Hacks said, nice taper.

Keep working those compound exercises and watch the diet and you'll

keep packing the mass on !!!

Well done for not taking the D-Bol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

just finished a good session down my work! WE DO HAVE AN OLYMPIC BAR! it was hidden under the dumbell racks coz no1 there does deads! i only did 100kg deads for 6 reps/3sets because I didn't have my straps and NO CHALK so rubbish grip! I jumped on the scales at work and i was 11stone 4lbs! i was wearing my work jacket though so nock off a bit lol! I'm deffo growing!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

The Olympic Bar was hidden away?

I like to put 10 kg on the bar so I can go deeper on the deadlifts.

GOD I can't wait till I can do upper body again.

I think I have put some muscle on my legs this last month with hammering them, and the rest as well!

keep eating AND make sure you sleep loads.

Hey you may want to check out Jon Harris's forum, it is full of the natty's and a few young ones that are competing

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dead lifts are the daddy.

Best development I have ever had in my traps are from dead lifts.

And I always did shrugs but no where near the development as the deads.

Come to think of it, when I started dead lifting all my lifts went up.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My traps are killing today and my lower back feels really hard lol! Good stuff!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> My traps are killing today and my lower back feels really hard lol! Good stuff!


Good going big man keep at it! Hey bro do you find it difficult to stick to your training and diet or do you just do it no fuss?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I love training mate and stick at it easy as with my diet.. Like everyone though I work and have personal issues which effects both training and diet sometimes but I stay consistant as much as possible.. if I'm in a rush ie before work and don't have time to cook and eat something I'll just drink 6 egg whites with some weight gain powder! I get alot of motivation from these forums and from my mates as I'm bigger than all of them now! suppose that doesn't say much lol!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's funny though because I used to have body parts like chest, that I used to look forward to training and when it came to legs I had no motivation but now I like training everything because I'm seeing results.. you just have to break the barrier I think because as soon as you begin to gain you grow hungrier!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well for me I never trained legs for the longest.

Then I started doing squats and my legs exploded.

Now I do legs but dont have the development that I would like.

I think strong legs look cool in shorts.

Chicks like legs too.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes two legs on a man is a highly desireable characteristic, although if they only have one, it is harder for them to run away 

LUKE

DO LEGS!

make sure you sleep enough too!

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Yes two legs on a man is a highly desireable characteristic, although if they only have one, it is harder for them to run away


This is pretty damn funny Tatyana.

I knew you had a sense of humor.

I am falling in love now:rolleye11


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Scott you big TART!

What is that Alicia Keyes song, I keep fallin' in love.

I am a shade of pink now!

LUKE

Ok what is up with you asking about getting gear on hols?

I thought you were cool with being 'natty'. I will not go on until I hear about you young one.

Did you talk to Carl about his training?

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm doing a documentary for my final major project at college about the use of anabolic steroids in teenagers! I'm not buying them lol I'm curious about how easy you can get them back from abroad! It's easy enough buying through email but I thought you might get sniffed out by a dog if you had them in your bag lol! I haven't spoken to chris yet no but will do soon as I could do with some pointers although I've got loadsa help from these forums!

As for sleep, tbh I don't sleep much because I can't.. I work nights and go to college days.. i get about 8 hours sleep a night sometimes less.. Not good i know but I'm growing so I'm happy


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh and don't panic T, I'm a natty and will remain lol


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool, and Luke,

8 hours is good sleep!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol oh good good! I don't really drink alcohol anymore niether.. I might go on a binge once a month if that but it's mainly due to money  Someone give me lots of money


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keep that sleep put whippersnapper, it will aid in testosterone production, low sleep can be low testosterone and higher cortisol production so what I am saying is make sure you get your sleep.

OK?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

whippersnapper? what's that lol! ok mate cool cool... I'm looking to buy some supps! Any reccomendations.. I might go for chemical nutrrtions pro-mass and some pro-pedptide?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Whippersnappers is what old guys used to say to young guys.

I have no idea where it came from but the term has to be around 50 years old.

Here is the term from Urban Dictionary:

whippersnapper

A term generally used by old persons, to insult the younger generation.

Get off my damn lawn you whippersnappers!

I didnt mean to insult you by the way.

I think you are a good kid.:love:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking good, your waist looks small, what inch?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> looking good, your waist looks small, what inch?


its about 30" mate, I can get both my hands around it from behind 

What?!? He said someone give him some money! You get nothing for nothing these days mate


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> its about 30" mate, I can get both my hands around it from behind
> 
> What?!? He said someone give him some money! You get nothing for nothing these days mate


wtf...i can get my hands around my waiste too ...........but ive got fcuking hhuuuuuugggeeeeee hands lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My waist is 28inch! All my jeans are 30inch but don't fit my waist so i wear them low.. Not gangster low! more round the hips..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I went paintballing yesterdsay and the diet suffered big time, I worry that one day makes a big difference.. I didn't really get alot of calories in me and as for training I'm going to have to hold back a bit as my hand has blown up from a paintball wound! ouch! I might get some pics of the injuries!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paintball can be brutal, some guys have stronger guns and that is supposed to be illegal, like they would care


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol! I need to revamp my diet.. I'm 11 stone 4.. Any ideas? I'm just struggling with it. I've posted it before, I just want someone to post a complete on for me to follow! help!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Eat more meat


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I wanna start getting more steaks down me but struggle money wise! SOMEONE BUY ME A STEAK! or some MRP's lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

My legs over-power my top half a little. I am only training them once every two-three weeks now and concentrating on other bodyparts what I feel need to catch-up twice a week.

Routine I did for legs was;

Squats x4 (12-15 reps)

One legged leg-presses x3 (12-15)

Barbell lunges x 3 (24 reps altogether, so 12 each leg)

Leg ext x 1 (start at heaviest weight until failure then keep dropping weight until you cant do anymore on 1-2 plates).

Great builder


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> My legs over-power my top half a little. I am only training them once every two-three weeks now and concentrating on other bodyparts what I feel need to catch-up twice a week.
> 
> Routine I did for legs was;
> 
> ...


hello mate i feel my legs are lacking ml leg workout is:

LEG EXT 2x WARM UP THEN 2x the stack 105kg

SQUATS 1x120KG 1x160KG 1x200KG

LEG PRESS 3x500KG

SEATED AND LAYING LEG CURL 2 SETS ON EACH WITH THE STACK 105 kg

maybe i aint doin enough?

HELP NEEDED


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DRED said:


> hello mate i feel my legs are lacking ml leg workout is:
> 
> LEG EXT 2x WARM UP THEN 2x the stack 105kg
> 
> ...


I dont think you are doing enough, you are on your legs all day long and the move the body around.

Some guys get better results round the 20 rep range.

I would do a little experamenting to see what works for you.

My knee has been buggin me the last couple of days so I decided to do 10 sets of 10 reps on leg extensions, by the last two sets I was really struggling big time.

Next week I will fire up the squats again.

I like doing 5 sets for squats and hardly ever under 10 reps.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

THIS IS MY THREAD! lol only joking lads! Cheers for the leg training advice..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> THIS IS MY THREAD! lol only joking lads! Cheers for the leg training advice..


Yah, so start doing something for those bird legsmg:

Start doing some squats:love:

There now you can chew on that Mr. "*Thread Starter*" lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I dont think you are doing enough, you are on your legs all day long and the move the body around.
> 
> Some guys get better results round the 20 rep range.
> 
> ...


i will up the reps and see how it goes:rage:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Reps on legs are torture.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

bit harsh hacks! lol I may have birds but they can grow, you'll never be as good looking as me lol! OR as lean  HAHA


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

or young as a matter of fact


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was just playing with you, I have never seen your bird legs before

I mean legs.

I am just playing mate.

I will never be as good looking as you true.

I will never be as young as you.

But you might not ever make it to my age so there....Na na na na na!!!!!!

I am glad I am older, I enjoyed my youth but being a bit wiser, more responsible, taking the easy road does have its advantages.

Sorry about the bird leg crack, I was just kidding.

I would not have said it if I thought you were going to get upset.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

ha ha don't be silly mate I'm not upset I'm having a laugh! I hope I make it to your age


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> ha ha don't be silly mate I'm not upset I'm having a laugh! I hope I make it to your age


Ahhhhh Cheers Mate

You would be surprised the abuse you can put the body throughmg:

I have had 5 motorcycle accidents, a few car crashes, addicted to crack cocaine, drank like a fish for over 20 years, spoked pot, tried everything but herion.

Being clean for a time now I feel awesome.

Surprising how much punishment you can put the body through.

So take it easy, I guess I am saying dont do what I did ok?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol, life would be boring without those experiences.. .I live to live mate not survive.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I have had 5 motorcycle accidents, a few car crashes, addicted to crack cocaine, drank like a fish for over 20 years, spoked pot, tried everything but herion........

Hackskii dude, u sound invincible! your like bruce willis in the the film 'unbreakable' where nothing can hurt him!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! I thought I was dieing last night! My stomach hurt so much, I bet it was just wind.. I had to hug a pillow all night


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I had to hug a pillow all night


 mg:

Nuff said LMAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

get lost! I had my girl in my bed too ya w/\nker lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

squat_this said:


> I have had 5 motorcycle accidents, a few car crashes, addicted to crack cocaine, drank like a fish for over 20 years, spoked pot, tried everything but herion........
> 
> Hackskii dude, u sound invincible! your like bruce willis in the the film 'unbreakable' where nothing can hurt him!


You can burn the candle at both ends for a while but at some point you have to pay that back.

Bayback can come from a shorter lifespan to sickness.

I am pretty mellowed out now that I am 46.

But remember this:

*Decisions have actions and actions have consequences.*


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> get lost! I had my girl in my bed too ya w/\nker lol


Sorry fella I couldn't resist


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lukeybigarms said:


> LOL! I thought I was dieing last night! My stomach hurt so much, I bet it was just wind.. I had to hug a pillow all night


LMAO I hate that man lol when you get wind that bad it gives you stomach pains lmao


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It hurt so much mate! I thought I might have salmonella poisoning from raw eggs!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Lookin good, keep it up dude! shame bout the hair tho, u big ****!


  lol your lookin good m8, wot bout some leg and front shots?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

There's soe front shots in other posts but they're not up to date.. my chest is really coming out now and my biceps are quality, triceps are coming along, I'll post some soon !


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

28" waist?

you lucky bastard!!

lookin real thick across your back, what about front shots?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll get some taken tonite and I'll post them in here.. I'll trainig shoulders tonite.. got up to 35kg dumbells  well chuffed as alot of guys at my gym are stuck under 30s.. then again most people at my gyms are small lol!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

sorry to double post! but the diet has come along so much.. I've decided that as I'm young I'm going to be strict but have a few naughty meals in the week as I'm naturally lean so I won't get fat from this! I'm really enjoying training because it feels like I'm gaining really quick! all my mates are saying I look bigger, Some have even accused me of using gear! cheers for the support that lads and ladies!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Here we are then! The latest front shot of me! I look like I'm doing a poo lol! My girlfriend took it as I blinked! I couldn't be bothered to take another picture and the fact it's funny and should give some laughs!

It's my birthday on sunday! I've never felt better!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

28INCH WAIST LUCKY YOU MINES 28.75(TO BE PRECISE).Wish I could lose another inch...well 2inches of my ass in 3weeks then I will be stepping on stage.ahhhhhhh


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

your shoulders look like your strong point. what does that tattoo mean?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

the tattoo was a mistake.. it says Luke.. I HATE IT!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

lukeybigarms said:


> the tattoo was a mistake.. it says Luke.. I HATE IT!


save up for laser treatment!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cover up tattoo


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers  lol


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Bit late in the day but don't visit this section much.

You look good mate,really small waiste makes for a great taper. Very lean too nice work,like the veins.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers mate.. wait till you see my new pics  legs coming up! soon


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Lookin good Luke mate! Keep up your consistency and you will be a monster in no time 

28" waist! And I thought my waist was small! What does your chest measure? You have quite a nice, asthetic taper going on there so i would guess about 40"?

Just wondering what age you are? Sorry if i missed it

Take care


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 19 mate.. my chest measures about 41/42... I'm heavier now but haven't trained for 3 weeks because I've been on my pt course. it's all good tho! We all need a break now and then..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh and nameless, good luck of becoming IFBB pro, you'll need it once I'm ready!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> oh and nameless, good luck of becoming IFBB pro, you'll need it once I'm ready!


Haha... we'll see mate  - youl be kickin urself after u realise that this little post gave me some extra motivation - bad idea!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> oh and nameless, good luck of becoming IFBB pro, you'll need it once I'm ready!


Luke do you know how old nameless is?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

? and


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Luke do you know how old nameless is?


I think one is 18 and one is 19 right?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I think one is 18 and one is 19 right?


Hey, hey im not 18 yet! lol

I got 2 years on your ass luke! I am looking forward to competing with you though, if u will be competing at junior level - we are quite evenly matched atm i would say, although you do have me on arms, shoulders and overall thickness - but i think i have you on chest, back width and possibly condition atm?

Keep training hard mate!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You have a good back yeh, you deffo need to thicken up but your looking great mate.. I'm sure alot of the guys on here would love a figure like yours a 17.. Hopefully I'll be competing as a junior but who knows what the future holds. I've always had strong arms, my chest is bigger now as I've switched my routine a bit, less is more some times when training imo.. You forgot to mention I'm stronger than you aswell lol x


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> You have a good back yeh, you deffo need to thicken up but your looking great mate.. I'm sure alot of the guys on here would love a figure like yours a 17.. Hopefully I'll be competing as a junior but who knows what the future holds. I've always had strong arms, my chest is bigger now as I've switched my routine a bit, less is more some times when training imo.. You forgot to mention I'm stronger than you aswell lol x


Now stronger is something youre not haha, well i dont think so anyway...

My maxes are as follows with video proof -

Dumbbell Flat Bench - 50kg DBs for 5 reps (dbs only go up to 50 and i only use dbs)

Squat - 150kg for 1 full rep (last max was 4 months ago, so not sure)

Deadlift - 170kg for 1 rep (same as squat)

i also have a 42" vertical jump (triple jump was my main focus 2002 - 2004)

Let me know what u got - and if you have me on strength then i will apologise for being a smart **** lmao, even though strength doesnt have much to do with bodybuilding... You should probably have mentioned that i have a bigger d1ck than you while u were on the subject btw!

Gary

x-x-x


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

namless you got my vote mate, ill be throwing stuff at lukey when hes on stage to put him off 

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

And I'll just jump off the stage and knock you out lol... Those are some damn impressive lifts.. My 1RM for squat is 160kg (with knee straps, I couldn't squat 10kg without them because my knees are so painful...)

I haven't established my 1RM for deadlift yet but yesterday I did 4 reps on 150kg... And I can bench 110kg, and thats all folks.. I still need a pic of me squating to show DB as he doesn't believe me lol... I'm really impressed with all of your lifts though mate, I recon we'd have a good training session together... Nothing beats a competetive training session! AND AS FOR PEN!S SIZE! trust me mate there's no competetion there, I win soft lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I may start another thread for this but I was wondering if anyone else suffered from pain in the knees.. When I squat passed 90 degrees (with no weight) and stand up my knees make a crunching noise, and if I stay under 90 degrees for more than like 10 secs then my knees begin to hurt SO MUCH! Previously to bodybuilding I boxed for three years.. The training was very intense but we didn't do any real leg work! What on earth could be causing this because it's bugging me.. I want to a doctor but my legs are starting to come along so I don't want an OP..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I may start another thread for this but I was wondering if anyone else suffered from pain in the knees.. When I squat passed 90 degrees (with no weight) and stand up my knees make a crunching noise, and if I stay under 90 degrees for more than like 10 secs then my knees begin to hurt SO MUCH! Previously to bodybuilding I boxed for three years.. The training was very intense but we didn't do any real leg work! What on earth could be causing this because it's bugging me.. I want to a doctor but my legs are starting to come along so I don't want an OP..


Dude go and see a doc to be on the safe side.......what if you carry on and in 1-2 years time you get told that you need a major op and cant train legs ever?

It'll prob be some sort of cartillage problem, I had a problem with it a few year ago, I got some jabs done and diddn't need an op. Just think if it does it with no weight on, what it would do with 100kg+ on your back?

Good luck lukey


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cheers m8, I'll book in tommorow then  lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> cheers m8, I'll book in tommorow then  lol


Dont worry mate you'll be fine, just have a check up to make sure, let us know what they say 

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> I may start another thread for this but I was wondering if anyone else suffered from pain in the knees.. When I squat passed 90 degrees (with no weight) and stand up my knees make a crunching noise, and if I stay under 90 degrees for more than like 10 secs then my knees begin to hurt SO MUCH! Previously to bodybuilding I boxed for three years.. The training was very intense but we didn't do any real leg work! What on earth could be causing this because it's bugging me.. I want to a doctor but my legs are starting to come along so I don't want an OP..


You can try what I found helped tons.

Squat barefoot.

That helped better than anything, allowed me to go deeper and I feel it target my legs better.

I really love it barefoot, I used to hate squats now I just dislike them


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

lukeybigarms said:


> I may start another thread for this but I was wondering if anyone else suffered from pain in the knees.. When I squat passed 90 degrees (with no weight) and stand up my knees make a crunching noise, and if I stay under 90 degrees for more than like 10 secs then my knees begin to hurt SO MUCH! Previously to bodybuilding I boxed for three years.. The training was very intense but we didn't do any real leg work! What on earth could be causing this because it's bugging me.. I want to a doctor but my legs are starting to come along so I don't want an OP..


I get this too mate!

I just dont squat anymore, ashame though because they are a great compound exercise for overall mass... When i started squatting heavy (130+) my knees started to tretain alot of fluid, when i touched my knee cap it would feel very soft all over and it would hurt alot (kinda of a deep throbbing pain). Ever since that happened my knees have felt very soar and stiff if i go below 90 degrees and try to get back up again, even without any weight 

Guess is should go see a doc too as there is deff fluid in there!

Your lifts are very impressive mate! It would be cool if we could work out one time - ill transfer the bus timetable to you and ill expect to see your ass at my gym! lmao

Keep it up man and ill see you at the olympia in 2030 (ill be there in 2010 btw!)

Gary


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

hahaha! I don't need a bus youngster, I drive  I've decided to leave my legs until I get back from holiday, just incase I need an op because it would ruin my trip!


----------

